# Downtown traffic police disappeared?



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yesterday evening we went to Wust el Balad (down town) and there was no traffic police at all, also not at Tahrir square! We had to use each open space/centimetre to get to our destination!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Hmmmmm. 

There are tanks rolled out on the Corniche in Alexandria this afternoon.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was in Giza last night and witnessed thugs with rifles protecting the police station..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Something tells me next week might get a little crazier than usual.


----------

